
Duke MBAs Fail Ethics Test - mtarifi
http://www.businessweek.com/bschools/content/apr2007/bs20070430_110466.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index_businessweek+exclusives
======
mtarifi
don't trust those MBA types...

